# [VIDEO] HP Touchpad - Android USB Connection Basics



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

Lots of questions about this. Hopefully this will clear things up for those of you who are struggling with this.


----------



## IceyYou (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, it seems that this has gone un-noticed - therefore, BUMP. Also, thanks for the video - it is very informative and useful.


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

Rev's vids are good, real good. However, I would prefer a write up with an op for a thread starter rather than just a link to video. Kinda like those apps that simply link to a website, lol. 

On topic, anyone have any luck with a portable powered hub in host mode? I would love to run my Canon 5d m2 with the control app Remote release, like I can with my Nook Color.

Edited: for bad grammer.., again.


----------

